# Anne Rice's Vampire Chronicles



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

If this is indeed true, Robert Downey Jr. is a poor casting choice. He is simply too old for the role of Lestat De Lioncourt:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/17082


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh please. I hated Tom Cruse. Why can't they listen to Anne Rice? She said when she wrote, she was thinking of Ruter Hauer in "Blade Runner". Surely it can't be that hard to find a young actor with that look. They think they have to go with a box office draw to make a movie.


----------

